# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Samurai food expires?

## Pyxiefan001

Does that Samurai Pacman stuff expire or otherwise go bad?  I have a packet of it that must be over half a year, but I can't find any official expiration date on it anywhere.

----------


## Carlos

Have you tried asking question in their FB page?  Also, their email is:  http://samuraijapanreptiles@gmail.com. Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------

